# A new Ccheese's siggy



## Wurger (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi,
There is a new siggy for Ccheese.What do you think?


----------



## ccheese (Sep 28, 2007)

Wurger said:


> Hi,
> There is a new siggy for ccheese. What do you think?



I LOVE IT !! 

A Navy PB4Y-2..... I got a lot of air time in one of them !!

Thank you, my friend !

Charles


----------



## evangilder (Sep 28, 2007)

Wurger, you are quite an artist with these.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job Wurger


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2007)

THX guys for your kind words.


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2007)

Should be changed for u now Charles.... And another great piece of work Wurger...


----------



## JP Vieira (Sep 29, 2007)

very gooooood


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2007)

THX Les  and JP Vieira.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 29, 2007)

This is a test.... it is only a test.

Do not pass "go", do not collect $200.

Charles

P.S. Thanks, Les......


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice work Wurger!!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## Becca (Sep 30, 2007)

EXCELLENT!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Sep 30, 2007)

very nice


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2007)

THX guys.


----------



## v2 (Oct 1, 2007)

Great Wurger!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## GunSmoke (Oct 21, 2007)

I like it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Oct 21, 2007)

That one turned out great!


----------



## Wurger (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2008)

...


----------



## ccheese (Mar 7, 2008)

We're doing a little clipping, here. I like the third one down. It's just about
the right size. Thanks, Wojtek....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2008)




----------



## A4K (Mar 10, 2008)

Looks good Wojtec! Nice effect with the instrument panel as backdrop!


----------



## Wurger (Mar 10, 2008)




----------



## ccheese (Mar 11, 2008)

A4K said:


> Looks good Wojtec! Nice effect with the instrument panel as backdrop!




Actually, it's the front panel of a radio receiver !!

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2008)

My Friend, here you are an updated siggy for Xmass time.I've just modified your current one by addition a Christmas ornament.I hope you will like it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, I like it. Now I just have to remember how to change it....

Thank you, My Friend.....

Charles


----------



## Marcel (Dec 3, 2008)

You can find it here Charles:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/signature-general-pics-upload/official-how-make-signature-thread-10669.html


----------



## ccheese (Dec 3, 2008)

Thank you, also, Mon Ami. But I remembered. Thanks for 'copy paste' !!

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2008)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2008)

Love it Charles!!!!!

Wurger, when are you coming out with yours?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 3, 2008)

To be honest I don't know.But it should be finished shortly.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 3, 2008)

I just remember yours from last year and it gave me inspiration for this year.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm glad of it Njaco.I have it saved on my HDD.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

And here the new one with some corrections.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 1, 2009)

Looking good!!!


----------



## Wurger (Dec 1, 2009)

THX.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 1, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2013)

And something new here ...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2013)

Excellent work my friend!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2013)

THX...


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 27, 2013)

All Hail the Siggy Master!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 27, 2013)

Man that looks sharp!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2013)

THX.


----------



## N4521U (Apr 27, 2013)

A winner!


----------



## Marcel (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice job 
although I thought Charles' old siggy was one of the best on the forum. Have to get used to this one now


----------



## Wurger (Apr 28, 2013)

THX chaps..


----------



## Njaco (Apr 28, 2013)

Looks great!!!!


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 29, 2013)

Great work Wojtek!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 29, 2013)

THX all


----------



## ccheese (May 1, 2013)

Playing with the GB Icons... this is a test...

Comments welcome....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2013)

Looking good. But they need to be sharpend a little bit. Also these are a little bit of the initial shape because of the auto adjusting methinks.


----------



## Wurger (May 1, 2013)

Sharpened with the picture browser Irfanview ....






Sharpened with the Photoshop ....






and the colour emphasizing of the Photoshop ....


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2013)

Another test... This one done with Gimp

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2013)

That's it my friend. Well done.


----------



## ccheese (May 2, 2013)

One more test..... (last one !!)

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2013)




----------



## ccheese (May 3, 2013)

This one's for Wayne...

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 3, 2013)




----------



## ccheese (May 3, 2013)

This one's for Terry...

Charles


----------



## Gnomey (May 3, 2013)

Nice work Charles!


----------



## ccheese (May 3, 2013)

This one's for Bill...

Charles


----------



## Wurger (May 4, 2013)

Well done.


----------



## ccheese (May 4, 2013)

This one's for Andy...

Charles


----------



## ccheese (Jun 14, 2013)

This one's for me... I was missing Spitfires....

Charles


----------



## Wurger (Jun 15, 2013)




----------

